# Weeping Cherry in the Rain



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here's a couple closeups of a Weeping Cherry that's in my front yard. I saw the water droplets and just had to take some shots:



















I wasn't sure if this should go in the non-piranha pics or the off-topic forum. Sorry if this has to be moved!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

*yawn* mods, do what u do best.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you can't feed those things to snakeheads


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

This is a forum to share and stash all your photography of your non piranha aquatic pets, reptiles, and amphibians!

Well there ya go, that's what it says over the non-piranha pics forum...I know how to read and it certainly doesn't say pics of flowers...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey, I think it is an amazing picture....and posted in the right spot. Thanks Dracofish....


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Mel.. look up.. this is the lounge!!

lol


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Hey, I think it is an amazing picture....and posted in the right spot. Thanks Dracofish....


 Thank you!

The pics were taken with a Sony DSC-F707 in case anyone wants to know.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

dracofish said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I think it is an amazing picture....and posted in the right spot. Thanks Dracofish....
> ...


 no-one cares


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

slylie said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > grosse gurke said:
> ...


 Oh really...then I guess that's why I've already gotten a PM asking what type of camera I use. Please, go troll someplace else...


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

still life.... a study in modern photograssphy, by slylie.

'Bananas, co-starring milk and cereal'

and to tey personz wonderin, i used tey sony cyber-shot U


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

my monitor just recieved a nice spray of saliva


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> my monitor just recieved a nice spray of saliva


 I'm glad you got a laugh out of someone's "assholishness."


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I always wanted to know how to say "two scoops" in french, now I do.

where's the milk? in the pitcher in a bag?

very nice pic up top there Draco


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

i was the one that asked.







and i think her pic is better then yours


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Memphis said:


> i was the one that asked.:rasp: and i think her pic is better then yours












you obviously have no taste!

how can u resist the two bountifull scoops of rasins? .


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Lahot said:


> where's the milk? in the pitcher in a bag?


 look deep into your soul and find the answer...

... my photography stimulates the psyche.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

slylie said:


> still life.... a study in modern photograssphy, by slylie.
> 
> 'Bananas, co-starring milk and cereal'


rofl...

nice shots mel, lots of depth, you mean cherry blossoms though?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Drew said:


> nice shots mel, lots of depth, you mean cherry blossoms though?


 No, they're flowers from a Weeping Cherry Tree.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Great Pics Draco!
You have quite a gift with photography....
Cool tree too! Do you have any full pics of the tree?
I'm thinking about planting a couple of tree's in my backyard, when I redo the landscape in a few weeks.... A Weeping cherry tree might work back there


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Those pics of the flowers are really cool.


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS (Apr 4, 2004)

Nice pics man. Awsome quality!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > still life.... a study in modern photograssphy, by slylie.
> ...


 I, too, thought they were cherry blossoms. Pretty pics though!


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow, amazing pics


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

oop's, i was thinking of a different cherry :laugh:

great shots Draco,


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2004)

Dracofish, nice pics. 
I always look foward to seeing the next set of pictures you will post. You're an excellent photographer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2004)

Is this a picture of Bobme eating breakfast with his family?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

great clarity and focus in your flower shots dracofish.

Joe


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Dracofish, nice pics.
> I always look foward to seeing the next set of pictures you will post. You're an excellent photographer.


 I agree.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks guys!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Dude I love your pictures I wished you lived in Oregon because I want you to do me and Kev's Wedding pics in a year.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

pcrose said:


> Dude I love your pictures I wished you lived in Oregon because I want you to do me and Kev's Wedding pics in a year.


 no offense to draco,, but I hope you hire a PROFESSIONAL for that job...


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

nice picks


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > Dude I love your pictures I wished you lived in Oregon because I want you to do me and Kev's Wedding pics in a year.
> ...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

slylie =







(asshole for short)
when are they ever gonna ban you

draco 
great pics like always
is there a way u can get full tree shot


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> slylie =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

draco..nice photo's......well they grow into edible cherries

heres a pic i took its a pic of slylie eating rice


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

nasty typhoon said:


> draco..nice photo's......well they grow into edible cherries
> 
> heres a pic i took its a pic of slylie eating rice


 lol.. im not azn, and i dont eat rice..

... so it must be photoshopped...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

stop derailng this thread


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> stop derailng this thread


 calm down dude. Its a forum, not the third reich.

plus, who made u moderator?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

slylie said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > stop derailng this thread
> ...


 read me


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

yeah sooo i dont caare.........


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 who stuck a weeping cherry tree up your ass? ***

*** the above pretains to the topic at hand, thus is not a de-railment.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

slylie said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > slylie said:
> ...










You guys are good!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i think draco takes very nice pics :nod:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

This is what a Weeping Cherry looks like:








source

The tree in my front yard is dwarfed and won't ever get that big because our neighborhood is built on a giant sand bed with only a top layer of soil. The tree has been only about 5 feet tall for as long as I can remember. Weeping Cherries are flowering trees and don't produce any fruit, contrary to their name.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dracofish said:


> This is what a Weeping Cherry looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










thanks draco
thats a sweet looking tree
very colorful


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Drew said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > Dude I love your pictures I wished you lived in Oregon because I want you to do me and Kev's Wedding pics in a year.
> ...


 Some people can't afford to hire expensive professional photographers.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

dracofish said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > pcrose said:
> ...


no amateur should do a wedding on their own, there is 0 room for error.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> slylie =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 um..i wouldn't be talking dude...


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > slylie =
> ...


 maie hero!!!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

slylie said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > slylie said:
> ...












my wife thinks I'm crazy for laughing at the "fish stuff"


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > slylie =
> ...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Cant we all just get along!!!!!!!!!!! (Rodney King):laugh:

PS: Drew, hopefully the crowd is old enough to remember RK famous words during the LA riot.

Damn derailment........... Nice pics Draco!


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

This thread got so messed up. Good pics dracofish


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Cant we all just get along!!!!!!!!!!! (Rodney King):laugh:
> 
> PS: Drew, hopefully the crowd is old enough to remember RK famous words during the LA riot.
> 
> Damn derailment........... Nice pics Draco!


har har.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > slylie =
> ...










what are u talking about
there is no piranha-fury without death


----------

